

Do You Procrastinate Because You’re Lazy? Or Because It’s in Your Genes? - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/04/21/procrastination_is_genetic_impulsiveness_and_procrastination_are_partly.html

======
a3voices
I procrastinate because why not? There's nothing I see as super important to
achieve.

